# Zebra Finch



## stevemcdonna (Jun 7, 2009)

My baby zebra finch is 2 weeks old and has just left the nest although it can't yet fly? Is this ok? It also has a pink beak. Ive read on websites that they should have black beaks? Again is this ok? Any advise?


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

far to young, sould be at least 3 weeks old before it fledges, so pick it up and put it back in the nest.
as for the pink beak, what colour is the chick, what fether colour that is.


----------



## stevemcdonna (Jun 7, 2009)

It's white! I did put it back and that was a week ago and it is now out starting to eat and is flying fine! Still has a pink beak tho!


----------



## lonchura_boi (Aug 19, 2009)

glad to hear its all good.

sounds like you have an albino, albino zebras are rare!! there are chestnut flanked whites, and 100% pieds which are both comon but have normal coloured beaks. albino will have pink beak and pink eyes.


----------



## SarahMJackson123 (Sep 27, 2015)

My zebra finch baby was like that too, a bit of a runt, but perfectly healthy


----------

